# wild camping lands end



## Bibblyb0bs (May 19, 2013)

:newhere::camper:
Hi everyone, Just popped in to say hello, 
My small family and I have just finished converting our t5, and are planning touring the south coast this summer with a few scheduled stops with plenty of entertainment for our 4 year old, interspersed with a few 1 night wild camping stops including lands end.
Is lands end do able, if so where? And are there any nice/recommended spots on the south coast?
Kind regards
Bobby, Caro and Reuben


----------



## QFour (May 19, 2013)

Bibblyb0bs said:


> :newhere::camper:
> Hi everyone, Just popped in to say hello,
> My small family and I have just finished converting our t5, and are planning touring the south coast this summer with a few scheduled stops with plenty of entertainment for our 4 year old, interspersed with a few 1 night wild camping stops including lands end.
> Is lands end do able, if so where? And are there any nice/recommended spots on the south coast?
> ...



Hi welcome to the forum. There are loads of stopovers that you can use on your travels. We found some really nice ones. Best thing to do is to download the POI then you can have a look where they all are on Google Earth.


----------



## Canalsman (May 20, 2013)

User1 said:


> Best thing to do is to download the POI then you can have a look where they all are on Google Earth.



This is only available to Full Members ... see 'Become A Full Member' for details.


----------



## phillybarbour (May 20, 2013)

The POI are worth the membership many times over, welcome to the site.


----------



## Aspire255 (May 20, 2013)

POI Admin said:


> This is only available to Full Members ... see 'Become A Full Member' for details.



You only need to know someone who is a full member and ask them to do it for you.

Aspire255


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (May 20, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.
It's well worth becoming a full member.


----------



## Luckheart (May 20, 2013)

Aspire255 said:


> You only need to know someone who is a full member and ask them to do it for you.
> 
> Aspire255



That'll really support the whole thing then wont it!  I'll pop round and do your laundry for you as well eh.


----------



## Nomad hardcore (May 22, 2013)

*Wild camping in Lands End*



Bibblyb0bs said:


> :newhere::camper:
> Hi everyone, Just popped in to say hello,
> My small family and I have just finished converting our t5, and are planning touring the south coast this summer with a few scheduled stops with plenty of entertainment for our 4 year old, interspersed with a few 1 night wild camping stops including lands end.
> Is lands end do able, if so where? And are there any nice/recommended spots on the south coast?
> ...



Hi at the moment it's probably best to forget Cornwall unless you go on sites each night as they have no overnight sleeping everywhere now.You will get a ticket for obstruction.As to the south coast plenty of nice places to stay,one we recommend is West Bay as you can park all day for £1.75 & at night go to Eype picnic area which is free & other campers & truckers park there,there is a cafe there and toilets.you can get water at the harbour in West Bay & at Morrisons in Bridport by the car wash.Exmouth park in the streets just out of town free all day then at night drop into Exmouth & park in the lorry park next to the station,it's supposed to be £10.00no one ever checked just get a ticket at 8am for a couple of hours while you get organised.

Bon Voyage 

Nomad & Viking lady


----------



## jogguk (May 22, 2013)

Nomad hardcore said:


> Hi at the moment it's probably best to forget Cornwall unless you go on sites each night as they have no overnight sleeping everywhere now.You will get a ticket for obstruction.
> Nomad & Viking lady



Do you work for Cornwall council by any chance? The information you stated is wrong and untruthfull:mad2:

Should the original poster care to search some of my previous posts then there are a few nice locations mentioned around North Cornwall, Lands End and  St. Just. 

Someone may make a fuss if you tried to stay at the Lands End  carpark, but why would you anyway? It is a rip off shi*hole.  Won't even let you take your own pictures by the famous signpost, unless you go after 5.30pm when you can take as many as you like. 

John


----------



## Wooie1958 (May 22, 2013)

Aspire255 said:


> You only need to know someone who is a full member and ask them to do it for you.
> 
> Aspire255





Now that`s a bit *Naughty !*

Come on Aspire...............................Play The Game.


----------



## Aspire255 (May 22, 2013)

Wooie1958 said:


> Now that`s a bit *Naughty !*
> 
> Come on Aspire...............................Play The Game.




*SORRY*     :nothingtoadd:


----------



## barryd (May 22, 2013)

A couple of summers ago we toured right around the coast of Devon and Cornwall although it was after the school holidays.  Wild spots are available as are some legit overnight car parks but not that many.  We stayed mainly on the Caravan Club 5 van CL sites which were brilliant to be honest.  Some as low as a fiver a night.

The biggest dissapointment is Lands end.  You see all these wonderful places and then the last bit is drab followed by what appears to be a rip of theme park right on the end.  It beggers belief hwo they got permission to built it and charge what they do.  I would enjoy Cornwall but give that eyesore a miss.


----------



## bobowas007 (May 22, 2013)

*Bobowas007*



Bibblyb0bs said:


> :newhere::camper:
> Hi everyone, Just popped in to say hello,
> My small family and I have just finished converting our t5, and are planning touring the south coast this summer with a few scheduled stops with plenty of entertainment for our 4 year old, interspersed with a few 1 night wild camping stops including lands end.
> Is lands end do able, if so where? And are there any nice/recommended spots on the south coast?
> ...



Become full member it gets you POI .


----------

